# Mythbusters Incorrect Episode?



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

The guide info for last night's Mythbusters was "Viral Hour", but it looks like it was just a rerun of one of the Pirate specials.

Did everyone else have this problem?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, same thing happened to me.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I guess I'll have to add manual recordings of all the upcoming showings of "Viral Hour" in hopes that one of them really is the correct episode.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

It appears that they pulled this and next week's episodes at the last second. http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9401967776/m/1241997979


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bummer, now I need to setup recordings for Viral Hour. I was all excited to watch it too.


----------



## mearlus (Nov 1, 2004)

Yep, ours recorded the Pirates episode as well. No Viral Hour episode is in the upcoming schedule so far. *sigh*


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

the Viral episode doesn't seem to be listed....
as the next episode, on the Tivo, is the NASA moon landing - 

shades of Capricorn One


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Viral episode was moved to last episode of the season (Oct 1st).


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

NASA MOON LANDING HOAX ?!? 
8/27/2008 
This long awaited Episode will dig into the NASA Moon Landing. Is it Fact or Fiction? It's one hour of discovering the truth behind the Moonlanding! Or will it "mysteriously" get delayed from airing again?


Blind Driving 
9/3/2008 
Golf and Driving Myths Put to the test


Phone Book Fiction 
9/10/2008 
Phone Book Fables and Hollywood Fireworks Myths


Water Stun Gun 
9/17/2008 
Can you turn an Electric Stun Gun intoa Water Stun Gun?


Ninja Special 2 
9/24/2008 
More Ninja Myths are put to the test! And Catching an arrow gets revisited!


Viral Hour 
10/1/2008 
The MythBusters take on More Internet Viral Videos and put them to the test!


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

"Viral Hour" showed up on my TiVo for Wednesday 9/3.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Interesting... I wonder what happened. I'll have to ask Adam.

The 'flying jet car' was suggested by me.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bilbrey said:


> Interesting... I wonder what happened. I'll have to ask Adam.
> 
> The 'flying jet car' was suggested by me.


I missed some story somewhere. Please share


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Einselen said:


> I missed some story somewhere. Please share


For the episode on "Internet Viral Videos", I had suggested to Adam the water jets lifting a car...



> From: Adam Savage <e-mail removed>
> Date: Thu, 13 Sep 2007 21:24:35 -0700
> To: Brett Bilbrey <e-mail removed>
> Subject: Re: Lifting a car with water...
> ...


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bilbrey said:


> For the episode on "Internet Viral Videos", I had suggested to Adam the water jets lifting a car...


Do you know Adam personally?

From what it seems Adam and Jamie are some of the most down to earth celebrities. I saw them at the University of Florida right before I moved away from Gainesville and their personalities are just as they appear on TV.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Bilbrey said:


> For the episode on "Internet Viral Videos", I had suggested to Adam the water jets lifting a car...


That's awesome. :up:


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Do you know Adam personally?


Yes. I called him and took my team over to get a tour of M5. That was how we met.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bilbrey said:


> Yes. I called him and took my team over to get a tour of M5. That was how we met.


Awesome all around!


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Bilbrey said:


> Yes. I called him and took my team over to get a tour of M5. That was how we met.


Can I go next time? I've always been tempted to drive past M5 just to see it in person.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like "Viral Hour" is now 9/3 and is not showing up as new so you will need to manually record.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Looks like "Viral Hour" is now 9/3 and is not showing up as new so you will need to manually record.


wow, thank's for the update. I almost missed that one. Not cool.......


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

Yup, Viral Hour was on last night and I got it with a manual recording. I guess everything is now right with the world.


----------

